# Colt Walther 1911 22LR



## Tom Marshall (Oct 7, 2019)

I recently bought this pistol from a big reseller from Alabama. It was new to me. But they have been around for awhile. It has a 5" barrel and controls/features are just like a classic 1911. Magazines are 12 rounds and Walther is very proud of them. As in pricey. 
Shooting at my regular indoor range accuracy has been disappointing. Sight is adustable. For both windage and elevation. Windage screw seems to be fully adjusted . In the direction I would want to move first. As the pattern is so random I am not really sure where to start. 
Anyone know this pistol and, if so, your experience? The rear sight is the common LPA. Which I have on other pisstols with good results. 
I also have a similar problem with a 90s S&W 5906. It has fixed sights bu are newly replaced Trijicon. Also, very random. Could be me, of course, but I regularly shoot several other 22LR and 9mm. All do well and some very well. And they have responded to adjustments. 
I am thick skinned so would appreciate your thoughts.
Tom in Buford, Georgia


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tom Marshall said:


> I recently bought this pistol from a big reseller from Alabama. It was new to me. But they have been around for awhile. It has a 5" barrel and controls/features are just like a classic 1911. Magazines are 12 rounds and Walther is very proud of them. As in pricey.
> Shooting at my regular indoor range accuracy has been disappointing. Sight is adustable. For both windage and elevation. Windage screw seems to be fully adjusted . In the direction I would want to move first. As the pattern is so random I am not really sure where to start.
> Anyone know this pistol and, if so, your experience? The rear sight is the common LPA. Which I have on other pisstols with good results.
> I also have a similar problem with a 90s S&W 5906. It has fixed sights bu are newly replaced Trijicon. Also, very random. Could be me, of course, but I regularly shoot several other 22LR and 9mm. All do well and some very well. And they have responded to adjustments.
> ...


Is this the gun ?


----------



## Tom Marshall (Oct 7, 2019)

You found it. Yes, that is my pistol. With one difference. Mine has an adjustable rear sight. Both elevetion and windage. I believe it is made by LPA. Of which I have several. But, oh those shot patterns. Thanks, Tom Marshall


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tom Marshall said:


> You found it. Yes, that is my pistol. With one difference. Mine has an adjustable rear sight. Both elevetion and windage. I believe it is made by LPA. Of which I have several. But, oh those shot patterns. Thanks, Tom Marshall


I'm thinking if you're "all over the place" on the target and not showing any consistency , high , low, left etc. it may not be the sights.

I don't know the distance you're shooting from,,,
As an experiment, I would move the target very close until you can get a group of shots together on paper. 
Then move the target out further in increments.


----------



## Tom Marshall (Oct 7, 2019)

Thank you for your thoughts re my weird shot placements with this pistol. I am normally shooting at 10-15 yards. My range is maxed at 25 yards. Normally used by shooters with rifles. But, the idea to try at 5-7 yards may reveal something I can do. Theoretically this pistol should be pretty accurate. 5" barrel, long sight radius, very LW trigger pull, etc. 
Thanks for your time and info. Tom in Buford.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tom Marshall said:


> Thank you for your thoughts re my weird shot placements with this pistol. I am normally shooting at 10-15 yards. My range is maxed at 25 yards. Normally used by shooters with rifles. But, the idea to try at 5-7 yards may reveal something I can do. Theoretically this pistol should be pretty accurate. 5" barrel, long sight radius, very LW trigger pull, etc.
> Thanks for your time and info. Tom in Buford.


Good luck, hope you discover something 
Remember, 10 yards is 30 feet ,,,operating the gun with handheld open sights,,, many will be all over the place, very normal IMO without an actual target 22 pistol designated for accuracy. 
Not sure if my input is the normal consensus amongst others, I'm just looking at it from my sitting chair. 
Nice looking piece,
Wish you the best, plz update on your findings.


----------

